# Rocky Comfort Trails



## KBagwell1 (Feb 16, 2011)

The hubby and I found an awesome place to ride our atvs and went there on Saturday!  Its Rocky Comfort Trails on Hwy 88 (Fall line freeway) between Wrens and Sandersville!  Its approximately 45 minutes from Augusta.

There are tons of trails....we only rode a few and was there for 6+ hours!  There is also a track with jumps, a track with lots of turns (drifting), and a "bowl" area with an awesome jump!  They have several mud pits as well! 

We had a great time...if you want more info on the place...you can call 478-232-4668.  The guy there was super nice and scraped the tracks just for us!  Not many people know about/or go to this place.  We were the only ones there on Saturday!  It is a very laid back family owned and operated park.  Nothing fancy...just some good ole back country riding!!! 

Its $20 per atv/motorcycle/etc.  No safety equipment is required...kids are allowed as long as they have constant supervision!  

They do occasionally have it open for 4x4 vehicles in the mud pit!
They are open every Saturday 9am until your ready to leave and Sunday 1pm until you are ready to leave....and you can call to go on weekdays!

If your looking for somewhere to ride, whether you have a sport or utility (we have one of each), this is the place to go.  They will be holding races sometime this year as well!

Hope this post is allowed...just giving props to the guy running the place!


----------



## dawg4life (Feb 17, 2011)

I have four kids all 10 and under and they all have dirt bikes me and my wife will be on a 4 wheeler. Do they charge $20 for each bike or just the adult 4 wheeler? Any info would be appreciated cause i know exactly where this place is.


----------



## KBagwell1 (Feb 18, 2011)

I think its $20 per motorized vehicle but not 100%....and as nice as he was, he probably wouldn't charge for the kids.  Give him a call...I'm sure it won't hurt to ask!!


----------



## dawg4life (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks il give him a call!


----------



## dawg4life (Feb 25, 2011)

Super nice guy! I spoke to him today and hes letn kids ride for half price! Can't wait to go Sunday!


----------



## muddychick01 (Feb 28, 2011)

I've been going to this place for about 2 years now. I love Otis. He is the nicest guy you'll ever meet. He will go out of his way to make sure you have the best time possible. He even threw a big birthday bash ride out there for me one year! Had about 50 people show up!!! If you've never been, I highly suggest you give him a try. It is an awesome park, just needs some advertisement to get it going. I've been wanting to get out there to ride again for the past couple of months, but my atv has been out of commision since november (rear-end went out) so I've been trying to scrounge up the money too fix it. I should have it fixed within the next month, maybe we can get a small group on here to go ride together??


----------



## KBagwell1 (Mar 1, 2011)

Yea, that sounds like a good idea!  We are hoping to go back around the 12th-13th of this month.  Message me when your atv is fixed and we can plan a day!!! 

**My birthday is coming up in April! lol


----------



## muddychick01 (Mar 1, 2011)

Mine B-day is in April too!!! April 9th....when's yours? And I'll be sure to message you when my 4-wheeler gets fixed.


----------



## KBagwell1 (Mar 2, 2011)

Mine is April 21st!  Maybe would could get some people together in between our birthdays and celebrate!


----------



## muddychick01 (Mar 2, 2011)

It sounds like a plan! I'll keep in touch with you via pm. And for those of you who have never been to the place, here's a few pics.....







[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

And this is Otis, the owner. I promise you that you will not meet a nicer man!





[/IMG]


----------



## dawg4life (Mar 7, 2011)

Me and the wife were planning on heading back April 9th or 10th. Getting a group up sounds good cause we were the only folks there the other weekend! Which was nice because we had all the kids !


----------



## KBagwell1 (Mar 7, 2011)

LOL!  The weekend we went, we were the only ones there too!   We had our 2 kiddos with us too!  

We are planning on going this Sunday....hopefully nothing comes up!

We would also love to get a group together...let us know if you are going back on one of those days and we will see what we can do!


----------



## muddychick01 (Mar 9, 2011)

We will be up there either april 2nd or the 16th. I'm working on the 9th and 10th. I plan on talking to Otis about hosting another event out there one of these weekends so hopefully there will be a decent crowd to ride with. I'll let ya'll know what we plan to do as these dates gets a little closer. I'm leaning more tword the 16th since my bday is on the 9th and KBagwell1 is on the 21st. I think the 16th would be a good date to have a birthday ride on....


----------



## KBagwell1 (Mar 31, 2011)

We are making definate plans to go on the 16th....anyone else going???  It'll be my husband, myself, my 7 year old daughter, 5 year old son, my mother and father and maybe a few others!!!

Who's in??  It's $20 per ATV/motorcycle.....ride 9am-until your ready to go home!


----------



## dawg4life (Mar 31, 2011)

Sounds like a plan !


----------



## KBagwell1 (Apr 1, 2011)

Awesome!! Can't wait to meet you and your family!!


----------



## KBagwell1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Just wanted to say that we are going down to ride this Thursday as well!!!  We decided to get out of Augusta for the day!  If anyone is going on Thursday and/or the 16th, let me know!!


----------



## muddychick01 (Apr 11, 2011)

Doesn't look like I'll make it   My bike is still broke. Money is super low right now, hopefully next month we'll have enough to get it fixed. Ya'll have fun though. Maybe next time we can get together and ride.


----------



## KBagwell1 (Apr 14, 2011)

****Change of plans!!!  Its supposed to rain Saturday and we have had something come up for Saturday afternoon.  


We are FOR SURE going on Sunday, April 17th!!  We will be out there around 11 or 12. 

Hope some of you can make it!!


----------



## muddychick01 (Apr 26, 2011)

My atv is in the process of being fixed!!!! Fingers crossed that is starts up and drives by Thursday, we will be heading out there this Friday and Saturday. Gonna bring the tent and camp out Friday night! I haven't rode since November, so I'm really looking foward to this trip. Hope some of ya'll can make it, it would be really cool to meet up and ride.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think we're gonna try this place out June 18th.  Anybody else goin?  Have ya'll had any rain?  Anybody got anymore pictures?  I'm from Mississippi and know nothing about the area.  Thanks

muddychick01 told me about the place on another forum but I can't any pics or info on it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 13, 2011)

muddychick01 said:


> My atv is in the process of being fixed!!!! Fingers crossed that is starts up and drives by Thursday, we will be heading out there this Friday and Saturday. Gonna bring the tent and camp out Friday night! I haven't rode since November, so I'm really looking foward to this trip. Hope some of ya'll can make it, it would be really cool to meet up and ride.





Hiya gal!!!  Give me a shout next time you're down, we'll get up a crowd and ride .


----------



## muddychick01 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://s886.photobucket.com/albums/ac67/muddychick01_2010/rocky comfort trails/

Hey there everyone. We haven't been riding there since May. That's when my hubby busted his front hog head into pieces! One too many frosty adult beverages on that ride. The link above is the photo album from that ride. There is one rule when you ride down there that we threw to the wind last time we went.....Do not ride the swamp at night when you've been drinking all day! Haha! The swamp is relentless and you can't see the massive holes at night. That's the reason that my hubbys rhino is tore up right now. We spent 2 hours down there that night trying to get him out of one hole with no winches, just tow ropes..a fun and memorable night to say the least.


----------



## KBagwell1 (Aug 2, 2011)

We haven't been out there since April.....I gotta replace my starter and carborator before I can ride again.  And like you said, money is tight right now so who knows how long it'll be before we can go again!   Anyway, once everything is back up and running, we definately need to get a group together!!!!!  Hope to meet some of you soon!


----------



## KBagwell1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Anyone been out to Rocky Comfort Trails recently???  We want to go soon but didn't know if its still up and running...


----------

